# Kubota LA243 Problem



## zachg4 (Jun 2, 2011)

So my Father has been having this problem for a long time in his Kubota. He will take off his bucket on the front end of the tractor (I'm not sure thats the real term for it) so he can mow with the tractor better. Well everytime we go to put it back on it takes me and him at least an hour sometimes longer to get it back on. The problem we have is that both the holes do not line up on both sides to put the pins in to secure it. What keeps causing this? Is it a technical problem or are we just doing something stupid? 

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

WElcome to the forum! Not familiar with Kubotas hook up style, but it sounds as though something is bent or you are on unlevel ground. Personally, I'd leave the bucket on if it was this much trouble. Do you by chance have tapered pins or a large enough drift pinch to help in the line up?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree w/ TB about the bent,or maybe something twisted,sprung or maybe loosen frame,have you check frame for tight also all the bolts are in place...not sure if your model needs torch wrench.

Do keep us updated.


----------



## georgeo (Jul 26, 2011)

Had similar problem. If nothing is bent, try this...after hoses are hooked up. Move the control lever to the
six o'clock position until both hydraulic arms are FULLY extended...(this gets you lined up properly). Now drive the tractor forward until the tractor frame is just touching the loader frame on both sides. Move the lever to the 3 o'clock position until the loader drops into the slots on the tractor frame. Now move the lever
to the 12 o'clock position and the holes should line up and you can put the pins in.


----------

